# Where to buy timeshare near Hong Kong



## lprstn (Apr 6, 2017)

My friend travels to Hong Kong  and China frequently and is seeking a timeshare. Where's a good place to research timeshares there?


----------



## Jimster (Apr 12, 2017)

Since no one has answered let me give it a try.  There are a few TS near Hong Kong but the problem is property is very expensive there.  If you had a TS the smart thing to do would be to rent it out for a high price.   
The place where the Chinese go is Hainan Island and there are lots of TS there.  You might want to check it out.


----------

